# Venge S-Works Test Ride



## Rashadabd

Hi folks,

I am a Cervelo R3 owner and have loved the bike (sorry Tarmac lovers). However, I am a 175lb-ish guy built in more of a defensive back/track sprinter mold and will never be a great climber as a result. I have been blessed with speed, however, both on and off the bike. I have been toying with the idea of getting another bike that plays to my strengths rather than compensates for my weaknesses the way the R3 does. This led me to trying a Venge yesterday on a whim. To my surprise, I loved it (first time trying a Specialized). I have tested the S5, S2 (every Cervelo really), Litespeed C1, Trek Madone and many other bikes, and while the Venge didn't seem to fly off the line like the S5, I liked the ride more overall and it was plenty fast for my needs. I wanted to ask you guys that own or have ridden one, what you think about comfort (40-100 mile rides) and the quality of the bike. I am also interested in hearing your thoughts on Specialized's warranty. Thank you in advance for any insight you can offer. Here's what I am considering as a build in case it matters:

2012/2013 Specialized Venge S-Works OSBB Frameset (Satin/Charcoal/Neon Red or Silver/Black/Red)

2012/2013 Sram Red Components (Ebay purchase- everything but crankset)

Rotor 3D+ Crankset (already owned)

Zipp 101 wheels (already owned)

Vittoria Open Corsa CX Tires 25mm

Selle Italia Saddle (already owned) or Bontrager Hilo or Terry Saddle

Zipp Bar tape

Zipp Service Course SL short and shallow 44cm handlebars (ebay)

Zipp Service course SL stem (ebay)


----------



## izza

I'm about 10 pounds heavier than you and did my first test ride at the start of August and immediately put in an order for an S-works Venge - Satin/Charcoal/Neon Red.

I used to have an S-works tarmac to try and help with climbing and comfort on longer rides.

In terms of comfort, the frame is more rigid and slightly less comfortable than the Tarmac over 40 miles. However, all you need to do is consider your cockpit and you can get the upside in terms of riding performance and mitigate the downside. For example, I switched saddle from a full Carbon Arione K:1 to an S-works Toupe with some padding and now have similar, if not improved levels of comfort for my rear end. I switched to the S-works handlebar from the Pro-lite Ravenna's - minimal difference there but have now put gel inserts under my handlebar tape. More comfortable than before. 

I am also playing with tyre pressures but since I am more comfortable no, any further developments are a bonus.

As far as the bike frame;

- I have had more positive comments from other riders in the last few weeks about its aesthetics than I did in the last 3 years on the tarmac.
- I have a queue of friends who want to borrow it for a test ride
- I have enjoyed it much much more than I thought I would on the test ride.

Have you PM'ed ChiefDave - he's gone from R3 to Venge so may have a more direct comparison than me.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks man, that's my early assessment as well. The Venge also seems like it can accommodate wider tires and when you couple that with a great saddle, you get a lot of speed with very little downside.


----------



## Rashadabd

This is Peloton's Magazine's assessment:

Peloton

Sounds like it could be the bike for me...


----------



## Rashadabd

The Venge in action while previewing stage 11 of the TdF:

Video Preview: Tour stage 11 and 5,000 meters of climbing


----------



## chiefDave

Great thread! I was in the same boat, having rode an R3 w/ red, 175 rotor 3D+, Q rings, 3T team bars ect... Did 5k miles in first 11 months and love the bike. It does everything very well and does a great job taking the edge off the chip seal in Texas.

On a whim, rented some Enve 44cc from LBS and ended up buying a set. The base S5 looked crazy in person so I decided to test ride the more slippery bikes. Rode the base S5, team Ultegra, Team Ui2, and finally VWD RED. Rode them all on my new Enve 45 CC on M Pro 4s to make sure I got good feedback of what I would end up riding. The Red was the best looking and felt best to me as I ride the same group, and visually was stunning. 

I kept walking past the Venge and it did look fantastic but I did not consider it until my guy at the shop suggested it. I was blown away with how much better it accelerated then the S5 and how it felt more snappy. It is also a bit less stiff vertically then the S5 IMO.

Back to the OP: the Venge is a great bike and compliments the R3 very well. I roll my R3 on recovery days and long slow charity rides and roll the Venge at the Crits (driveway in Austin) and my hard training days. The only problem I have is choosing a bike for the Texas RR Championship @ Hood as the roads are crappy and there are two short, steep hills over 16% that the R3 would be better on (plus I am still running 36-52 on the R3 and anticipate the main group to crawl up these in little ring spinning). 

My R3 climbs better then my Venge maybe due mostly to the engine and familiarity with the cervelo. It also smooths the rough roads especially in the back. The geometry is more relaxed on the R3 too and even though the stem is flipped and slammed on both bikes, the cervelo has more head tube. It is not a huge amount and probably less then an inch, but it is there.

My venge is much stiffer and you feel road imperfections, all of them. It also has very quick handling and felt twitchy and nervous at first but now just feels fast. Mid turn corrections are are effortless and immediate. It seems to build and hold speed better and is very solid and composed. Another positive is how well it handles in the head winds, which is does very well. Being a bigger guy at 6 foot 175 lbs, head winds hurt and I find that when solo on the venge, I can sustain my speed in head winds better then the R3. The only down side is side winds which can make the venge a bit nervous, and I can get pushed around some, and it is more noticeable then the R3.

Both are great bikes and IMHO they compliment each other very well. I have no regrets having both and am very thankful the Venge was a project black. Good luck and I hope I proved some good feedback. First cup of coffee here. For reference here are my current bikes:


----------



## NealH

Those Enve wheels look great, and on a great looking platform. The Venge reeks with a fast and serious beauty few bikes if any can match. 

I've got about 20K miles between two sets of C24's - on my Tarmac and Roubaix. One has the dimples worn flat and the other is near that point. I am interested in a couple comparative comments on the Enve wheels. If this is taken as thread drift then please PM me. 

Whew! Did I say that Venge looks really good.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks Chief! That is exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for, very helpful. I am pretty sure the Venge will be next purchase and our collections will match  Chat away Neal, no worries man. Very nice bike btw Chief, your Venge looks very stealth....Thanks again.


----------



## chiefDave

Glad I was able to held. The venge gets better every time I ride it and them I jump on the R3 and it reminds me just how great that bike is too. Win-win. Just got back from a hot n windy 35 mile loop on the s works and it does do very well in the winds and gets better with the motor

The C24 wheels are awesome great hubs, and overall very easy rims not too overly stiff IME. There is a little flex and very little lateral moment, and never enough to get brake rub. They match a comfy bike like the R3 perfectly as they have the same strengths. 

My Enve CC 45s have the DT 240 hubs and are very stiff, and noticeably more so then the C24s, or anything else I have rode (Fulcrum racing 7s, 5s, shimano R50, planet X R50 tuns ect...). My first ride with them was on the R3 and with them being so stiff, I could feel more what the frame was doing with bumps and chip seal ect.

Braking is very similar (enve grey vs swisstech black) with the carbons getting better with pressure and the C24s better initial bite. 

The C24s have been trued maybe twice but they have held up very well to all the crappy roads, cattle crossings and railroad tracks. Eneves have been bullet proof so far. Very happy with both. Hope this helped too and please feel free to hit me up for more specifics. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Rashadabd

Both of your bikes have very nice set-ups. Well done. I went out for 29 miles this morning and the R3 really is a great bike especially on climbs and rough road. I just want a second option that has more top end speed (sprinting and Strava time trials are my little cycling addiction). I love my Zipp 101s, it's just a great all-around wheel. Not too heavy, aero enough, spins forever... I love them. 

Here's my R3 (I have come down a few spacers since I first brought it home):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7169525709/in/photostream


----------



## chiefDave

Rashadabd said:


> Both of your bikes have very nice set-ups. Well done. I went out for 29 miles this morning and the R3 really is a great bike especially on climbs and rough road. I just want a second option that has more top end speed (sprinting and Strava time trials are my little cycling addiction). I love my Zipp 101s, it's just a great all-around wheel. Not too heavy, aero enough, spins forever... I love them.
> 
> Here's my R3 (I have come down a few spacers since I first brought it home):
> 
> IMG_0016 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I love the white frame!!!! Bought my wife an Amira (sp?) last year with a white frame and orange/red letters ect... Love white frames and the blue and black look great on your R3, very slick, love it! Big fan of Rotoro 3D + cranks too very nice! CG man.:thumbsup:
Dave
PS o yea back to post, hell yea venge and strava is great fun. Anything that gets you out on the road is a big plus. Another bike is a great excuse to ride moreCG again man:thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks man, it's a fun ride. Izza, I would love to check out a photo of yours as well since it is a color I am considering. Thanks again guys.


----------



## izza

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks man, it's a fun ride. Izza, I would love to check out a photo of yours as well since it is a color I am considering. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Rashadabd

Very good looking bike as well! Now you guys just have me confused.... I was initially leaning toward the black satin and neon red, then I saw Dave's bike and fell in love with that look too. Now Izza's ride has me looking again at that combo with the red highlights and then this morning I saw this pic of the silver and started drooling.... (plus it is so rare). Not sure what I will do as I am tring to determine which scheme wll look better with Zipp wheels and a Rotor 3d+ crank.... What I do know for sure is that the Venge might be one of the best looking bikes out there.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## izza

This may be the tail wagging the dog but if your Zipps have white decals then I'd go with the project black option. If, like me, you have or want decals that are darker or grey then go for the matte black / satin red option.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks fellas. I am leaning toward the all black because I will likely be running Zipp or Sram wheels.


----------



## dcorn

So I guess you are definitely picking up a Venge then? I talked briefly to a guy at the LBS about them and he was commenting on how much more comfortable they are than the S5. He said the S5 is brutal compared to the Venge, but the Spesh is still stiff as all hell. 

Personally, I think the silver looks awesome and would look great with all black components and all black wheels.


----------



## Rashadabd

dcorn said:


> So I guess you are definitely picking up a Venge then? I talked briefly to a guy at the LBS about them and he was commenting on how much more comfortable they are than the S5. He said the S5 is brutal compared to the Venge, but the Spesh is still stiff as all hell.
> 
> Personally, I think the silver looks awesome and would look great with all black components and all black wheels.


Thanks for your input. Yeah, the Venge is where I'm leaning for sure, it definitely felt good. It's tough to quantify how much faster it will be than my R3 in general, but something about the sizing or geometry made it much more comfortable to stay in the drops for an extended period of time on the Venge. That means I can stay out of the wind longer which is actually one of the biggest factors in aerodynamics (keeping your body out of the wind increases speed at a much higher rate than aero aspects on a bike's frame ever will). My guess is that I was more comfortable because I fit a 52 Venge better than I do a 51 Cervelo. 

I actually wouldn't call the S5 Rival brutal. It's not all that bad to be honest. Maybe those that ride some extrememly cushy endurance bikes would notice a huge differnce, but going from an R Series to an S5 Rival wasn't brutal at all. The S5 takes off quicker in my opinion (more explosive), but the Venge wasn't far behind in the speed department, rides smoother, has room for 25mm tires and looks way better. Given the components I plan to add, the black satin and red is out and it's down to the all black and the silver.


----------



## izza

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks for your input. Yeah, the Venge is where I'm leaning for sure, it definitely felt good. It's tough to quantify how much faster it will be than my R3 in general, but something about the sizing or geometry made it much more comfortable to stay in the drops for an extended period of time on the Venge. That means I can stay out of the wind longer which is actually one of the biggest factors in aerodynamics (keeping your body out of the wind increases speed at a much higher rate than aero aspects on a bike's frame ever will).


in terms of quantification - I did a morning of Regents Park laps yesterday. This is dead pan flat and for me, doing an hour of training there, working with one or two others, laps of 2.7 miles were in the region of 7m 40. 

Went out yesterday and on one of my latter laps came in at 7.23. Is that pure aero, adrenaline of new bike or lucky to tie up with stronger riders? I don't know for sure but I definitely feel benefits and can hang on stronger cyclists' wheels better. End result - I come home with more achievement and ultimately enjoyment. Isn't the latter the real reason that why we buy these bikes?


----------



## izza

Last few small modifications. Weight of the bike now measures 7.5kg all in - for reference it is a 58 cm frame.










































And most importantly, the view my wedding tackle gets..............









The only other modification I will consider is to electronic gears. That will have to be next season though.


----------



## chiefDave

dcorn said:


> So I guess you are definitely picking up a Venge then? I talked briefly to a guy at the LBS about them and he was commenting on how much more comfortable they are than the S5. He said the S5 is brutal compared to the Venge, but the Spesh is still stiff as all hell.
> 
> Personally, I think the silver looks awesome and would look great with all black components and all black wheels.


I rode every option of the S5 from base, team and VWD and then the s-works venge and IMO there are differences. I loved the white base frame, and was going to order one and build it up but they where back ordered until Dec. So it was going to be a complete bike for me.The base was high 17 lbs with with my wheels (brought enve 45cc w/ mich pro 4s) and even though it was very stiff it did feel sluggish with the heft. 

Rode the team Ui2 and having a soft spot for cervelo black frames, I was very biased and wanted to love the bike. Very stiff again, heavier then base (cant remeber but maybe it hit 18lbs?) and the shifting was slow, the hoods seemed narrow, and the buttons where tiny. I could not imagine shifting in the hoods with full finger gloves this winter. Winter... relative term as here in central Texas, winter is great, cool, dry and perfect riding weather. 

Then, I rode the venge and was shocked how much better the acceleration was and how it seemed to be better hammering with violent efforts. Not very scientific but I could not help smiling when I got back. It was fitted with SRAM Red and felt normal to me, and it was tipping the scales just a touch over 15 lbs. The LBS brought over a VWD SRAM Red build for the final test ride for the next day.

The LBS set up the Venge and S5 to the same fit as my R3, especially the stem, as I did not like the the S5 stack up front. The venge did feel nervous up front too and the romin saddle felt like a block of wood and very wide to me, so they had a toupe on the venge for my final test rides. The S5 had the stock aireone (sp?) so both saddles where similar to my R3's kurve snake.

Love the S5 VWD frame and with the stem slammed and familiar SRAM Red group and a rotor 3D crank (not plus), I thought I had my new bike as soon as I pulled out for my test ride. It was comfy IMO but stiff, and the fit was just right and it put down power very well. I was in love and very impressed with the bike. The, I rode the venge again and again, it blew me away. IMO it is snappier then the S5 and has a little more comfort yet was very racy compared to the S5. I did not study the geometry and all my non-scientific data was seat of the pants and personal feedback. It was more then 1 lb lighter but I doubt I could feel the difference. BLUFF bought the S-works

I really like the 13 black (Izza great bike man, very sexy!) and the white frame posted above looks sick. I am glad I am not trying to decide between frames right now as they are both damn nice.

Going to post some more pics of my final build as 175 cranks are installed (went with s-works as there was an issue getting 3D+ with quarq), with PM and Qrings. I have 3 crits on the bike and I am very impressed with how well this bike turns. Even with 175 cranks I can peddle though most turns with out touching down (I managed to do that a few times with my R3, not fun in a CAT 4/5 race). The venge just seems so relaxed and underwhelmed in turns if that makes sense. Last Thursdays crit with about 4 laps to go, a small break went away and I threw in for giggles, and decided to bridge and hopefully go in for a 4 man sprint. My newbness let me get off and bridge fine, but I drug the pack with me and I went a bit too hard, burnt a match and needed to sit in for a bit to recover. Too bad the last lap, the pack imploded and I had to work though small groups and I missed out for the field sprint. A post here said it went down to 3, but I was way to far back. Finished 18th, not my best crit but the fault lies in me, not the bike. Seems like the venge would be great for breaks and solo attempts with its slickness in the wind, and the way it turns. 

Need more coffee and post some pics. Great thread, great build Izza:thumbsup:great pics:thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## chiefDave

Build is done, 15.0 lbs. Changed to s-works toupe saddle (7x9 seat post clamp, way hard to find), 175 sworks cranks, rotor Q-rings 53, 39, and Quarq PM. The PM is fun, had it in time for Crit last week and found my 5s is almost 1200w, 1m 525w, 5m 328, and 20m 268w, race avg 307NP so yea... I need work. Numbers are not terrible for a first year racer, but I need to loose 10 more LBs. Being 6 foot and 174 I thought I was pretty slim despite being built like a SS or CB (wrestled in grade school, MS, HS, COL...) so HTFU, get smart and work on 1 minute and drop 10 more LBS (not going to be easy as my BF is right around 10-11% now).








Swapped tubes to race lite latex with zipp extenders, dropped 3 oz, ride great, comfy less RR ect... got them in my R3, and my wifes' amira.








175s feel right, Qrings helps my old knees very happy. Too bad I am way biased to left leg and just hope gamrin is screwing up l/r balance. If not, seems like I will be doing a ton of right leg only drills and looking for a coach








New saddle is planted, stable and great in crit. On the chip seal and not so smooth roads... yea not much give, or padding but the CF shell brings it in @ 112g, WW for sure. Its fine with my best bibs (castelli FY 12 with the new pad) but older ones are not as comfy as I would like. Still messing with angle and have went from -1 degree to almost level and seems better. Like the cut out and keeps me in the drops as long as I want to be.

Great thread. Hope I helped.
Dave
PS attack kitten helping with pics


----------



## thumper8888

Mine is nearly identical.... crank slightly different (quarq Red 2012).... one thing I did with bottle cages added a tiny bit to the effect, sanded al the white s-words stuff off them and scuff-sanded the rest of the cage and shot it with flat-textured clear spray can from the hardware store, plain clear flat laquer... now they match the matte frame and thats one less set of logos to look at.


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice rides gentlemen. I love the personal touches and details on both bikes. I think an aero road bike is on the agenda for the near future. Thank you again for sharing.

Dave, I love my Q-Rings as well and couldn't see going any other way now. I also like the ride of both the S5 and the Venge, but agree that the Venge seemed smoother. The S5 seemed more explosive to me, but both are very fast once you get moving and as I stated previously, I like the look of the Venge and the rear tire clearance on that bike a whole lot more.


----------



## izza

Great write up and cheers for kind words Dave.

In a desperate attempt to get form back and lose weight (4lbs up after no rides in August and all you can eat buffets by the beach) I have been out for the last three days.

Things I notice to compare with your write up:

- Saddle; it is getting more and more comfortable. My last saddle was a Arione K1 which was very comfortable right up to the point that you didn't see the pothole/crack in road/manhole cover. A quick sharp reminder to your undercarriage would improve your forward vision and level of attention. 

The S-works toupe has been just as comfortable with no issues at all. For the last three days I have done 90 minutes to two hours each day on London roads with numerous speed bumps and crap tarmac. The saddle has been great for a flat steady TT style pacework, a varied training ride and today's hill climb repetitions. 

- Steering; I have come from an S-works Tarmac which had 'razor sharp handling' according to numerous reviews. For me it was simply too sharp. I found that with sharp corners or hairpin bends I was leaning in, turning too quickly, leaning out slightly, correcting, etc. With the Venge it feels much more natural and I feel much more at one with the bike. I am looking through the bend towards the exit and descending quicker, with a greater degree of confidence.

Is this better? Depends on the rider, it really is a case of 'suck it and see'. For me it has maximised my enjoyment of riding - for others it may feel detuned or less nimble. 

Frame; this is not supposed to be a climber's frame but for non-mountainous, I think it is better. Around London/Hertfordshire there is nothing but rolling countryside and as such, whilst I may be carrying an extra 250g of weight the steady pace I enter the climb is quicker and extra stiffness for out of the saddle climbing sees me clear inclines easier. Evidence is empirical but I know my form is not good yet I am seeing Strava personal bests regularly. 

Comfort; this supposedly is the bike's achilles' heel. With cockpit gel, toupe saddle and padded handlebar tape I am currently experiencing a better ride than I did with my previous tarmac.

I am told by my local Concept store that Specialized tyres poached a guy from Conti and that the work he has led is resulting in the firm bringing out a 24c tyre. This should be faster and more comfortable - win:win. I'll wait for appearance of said tyre in the store and am watching for reviews/news (anyone hear anything?)

As for your bike Dave - when it comes to a sexy build you've edged it for me with those Enve wheels. We ought to swap our carbon rail clamps though!!


----------



## bernithebiker

izza said:


> - Steering; I have come from an S-works Tarmac which had 'razor sharp handling' according to numerous reviews. For me it was simply too sharp. I found that with sharp corners or hairpin bends I was leaning in, turning too quickly, leaning out slightly, correcting, etc. With the Venge it feels much more natural and I feel much more at one with the bike. I am looking through the bend towards the exit and descending quicker, with a greater degree of confidence.


Interesting, but I thought that the S-Works Tarmac and Venge had the same geometry? In which case, what would be causing the steering difference?


----------



## young-nyc

izza,
i see you have kcnc wheel skewers...how do you like them?
they aesthetically look very nice..
thanks!
going to be putting down my deposit for the 2013 Venge Pro Ui2 this week.


----------



## izza

bernithebiker said:


> Interesting, but I thought that the S-Works Tarmac and Venge had the same geometry? In which case, what would be causing the steering difference?


Unsure of technicalities as to why.

I have same wheelset and tyres on there so presumed stiffness, weight of frame or fork.

I did have different handlebars on there but found the same steering issues with both ergo and standard bars.


----------



## izza

young-nyc said:


> izza,
> i see you have kcnc wheel skewers...how do you like them?
> they aesthetically look very nice..
> thanks!
> going to be putting down my deposit for the 2013 Venge Pro Ui2 this week.


Only just added them and so too soon in terms of reliability issues. 

As for weight, I switched from crank brother split skewers and it put a smile on my face to feel the weight difference when the KCNC ones arrived in the post. Can I tell any difference once on the bike? No - its only 80g and non-rotating.

Aesthetically speaking - I love them.

Hopefully you will be as excited as I was on collection of your Venge - the tears of excitement were running down my legs!!


----------



## chiefDave

izza said:


> Great write up and cheers for kind words Dave.
> 
> In a desperate attempt to get form back and lose weight (4lbs up after no rides in August and all you can eat buffets by the beach) I have been out for the last three days.
> 
> Things I notice to compare with your write up:
> 
> - Saddle; it is getting more and more comfortable. My last saddle was a Arione K1 which was very comfortable right up to the point that you didn't see the pothole/crack in road/manhole cover. A quick sharp reminder to your undercarriage would improve your forward vision and level of attention.
> 
> The S-works toupe has been just as comfortable with no issues at all. For the last three days I have done 90 minutes to two hours each day on London roads with numerous speed bumps and crap tarmac. The saddle has been great for a flat steady TT style pacework, a varied training ride and today's hill climb repetitions.
> 
> - Steering; I have come from an S-works Tarmac which had 'razor sharp handling' according to numerous reviews. For me it was simply too sharp. I found that with sharp corners or hairpin bends I was leaning in, turning too quickly, leaning out slightly, correcting, etc. With the Venge it feels much more natural and I feel much more at one with the bike. I am looking through the bend towards the exit and descending quicker, with a greater degree of confidence.
> 
> Is this better? Depends on the rider, it really is a case of 'suck it and see'. For me it has maximised my enjoyment of riding - for others it may feel detuned or less nimble.
> 
> Frame; this is not supposed to be a climber's frame but for non-mountainous, I think it is better. Around London/Hertfordshire there is nothing but rolling countryside and as such, whilst I may be carrying an extra 250g of weight the steady pace I enter the climb is quicker and extra stiffness for out of the saddle climbing sees me clear inclines easier. Evidence is empirical but I know my form is not good yet I am seeing Strava personal bests regularly.
> 
> Comfort; this supposedly is the bike's achilles' heel. With cockpit gel, toupe saddle and padded handlebar tape I am currently experiencing a better ride than I did with my previous tarmac.
> 
> I am told by my local Concept store that Specialized tyres poached a guy from Conti and that the work he has led is resulting in the firm bringing out a 24c tyre. This should be faster and more comfortable - win:win. I'll wait for appearance of said tyre in the store and am watching for reviews/news (anyone hear anything?)
> 
> As for your bike Dave - when it comes to a sexy build you've edged it for me with those Enve wheels. We ought to swap our carbon rail clamps though!!


Izza,
Great build and great feedback! I love to hear feedback and see if my head is screwed on backwards or not. Agreed w/ touch points as it gets better. I am on my 3rd bar tape in 600 miles, from swotks, to fizik and now zipp sc. I love lizzard skin on my other bike and the zipp is not as think and not nearly as cushy, but just fits the sworks bar and my hands better. 

I know the 3.4s would have been more aero but they did not look right, and deeper did not fit my needs (mostly crits). Felt I needed lighter to go with the multiple rapid changes and get some aero benits. They sounded perfect for my few RRs too, and are light enough to climb well up to most of what I see which is 6%. Even though the next, and last RR of the year here for me has 2 short bumps over 14% and 16%.

Just got back from a ride, and got my first flat on this bike  I got a small cut on back wheel a few days ago and it seemed fine when I changed tubes, but some crap got in it today and took out the tube (latex) on 2nd ride. Had to ride home as I only had one CO2 cartridge in my bag, so off to LBS for CO2, a new tube, and a new tire. O well, been loving the PRO 4s so far.

Thanks again and enjoy that bad ass bike:thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## young-nyc

it's going to be a long wait!
but it's going to be my early christmas gift! =) woohoo!
slowly but surely, i'll be upgrading the components :thumbsup: 



izza said:


> Only just added them and so too soon in terms of reliability issues.
> 
> As for weight, I switched from crank brother split skewers and it put a smile on my face to feel the weight difference when the KCNC ones arrived in the post. Can I tell any difference once on the bike? No - its only 80g and non-rotating.
> 
> Aesthetically speaking - I love them.
> 
> Hopefully you will be as excited as I was on collection of your Venge - the tears of excitement were running down my legs!!


----------



## bernithebiker

izza said:


> Unsure of technicalities as to why.
> 
> I have same wheelset and tyres on there so presumed stiffness, weight of frame or fork.
> 
> I did have different handlebars on there but found the same steering issues with both ergo and standard bars.


Tricky one to understand. 

The weights of the two frames are almost identical. And the forks are also very, very similar. The only thing I don't know is if the Venge fork holds the front wheel slightly further forward (which would slow steering), but looking at it, they seem to be identical.

What would make a difference would be the handlebar position, i.e. the height and length of the stem.

The Venge is undoubtedly a great bike, but I fear that there is always of danger of 'new bike syndrome' whereby (understandably) one falls in love with the sexy new bike and the buzz makes you push that bit harder. I was guilty of this myself when I got my Tarmac S-Works.

My personal feeling is that the difference between the 2 bikes is very fine, and that wheels, tyres, saddle, etc. will all make a bigger 'feel' difference than the frame itself.


----------



## izza

bernithebiker said:


> Tricky one to understand.
> 
> The weights of the two frames are almost identical. And the forks are also very, very similar. The only thing I don't know is if the Venge fork holds the front wheel slightly further forward (which would slow steering), but looking at it, they seem to be identical.
> 
> What would make a difference would be the handlebar position, i.e. the height and length of the stem.
> 
> The Venge is undoubtedly a great bike, but I fear that there is always of danger of 'new bike syndrome' whereby (understandably) one falls in love with the sexy new bike and the buzz makes you push that bit harder. I was guilty of this myself when I got my Tarmac S-Works.
> 
> My personal feeling is that the difference between the 2 bikes is very fine, and that wheels, tyres, saddle, etc. will all make a bigger 'feel' difference than the frame itself.



In terms of 'new bike syndrome' I agree. 

I tried to get past that by going for a test drive with the store's Black on black limited edition Venge (didn't push it as I was too scared after being told there are only 200 ever made of this type). I had hoped not to like the bike and thereby save me some money. The test bike had a shorter stem and I found it more natural straight from the box. 

As such, when I had the store make the bike up I asked them to go for the shorter stem but keep all my other measurements the same. I have gone from a 130mm WCS Ritchey stem wiith Pro lite Ravenna bars to a 110mm S-works stem and S-works shallow bars.

My understanding is the Venge holds the handlebars higher. THis ties in with your thoughts but as noted there are so many other variables.


----------



## bernithebiker

izza said:


> In terms of 'new bike syndrome' I agree.
> 
> I tried to get past that by going for a test drive with the store's Black on black limited edition Venge (didn't push it as I was too scared after being told there are only 200 ever made of this type). I had hoped not to like the bike and thereby save me some money. The test bike had a shorter stem and I found it more natural straight from the box.
> 
> As such, when I had the store make the bike up I asked them to go for the shorter stem but keep all my other measurements the same. I have gone from a 130mm WCS Ritchey stem wiith Pro lite Ravenna bars to a 110mm S-works stem and S-works shallow bars.
> 
> My understanding is the Venge holds the handlebars higher. THis ties in with your thoughts but as noted there are so many other variables.


This is kind of what I mean, because your change of stem and bars is significant and will definitely change your position and feel for the bike. None of this is down to the frame.

If you go to the Spesh website and look at the geometry of the Tarmac and Venge side by side, you will see they are almost identical. (In fact I believe Spesh made some very slight changes for 2013, as my headtube is 140mm (2012) and it's now showing as 145).

Handlebar height will therefore be the same between the 2 bikes if using the same stem, bar and spacers.


----------



## izza

bernithebiker said:


> This is kind of what I mean, because your change of stem and bars is significant and will definitely change your position and feel for the bike. None of this is down to the frame.
> 
> If you go to the Spesh website and look at the geometry of the Tarmac and Venge side by side, you will see they are almost identical. (In fact I believe Spesh made some very slight changes for 2013, as my headtube is 140mm (2012) and it's now showing as 145).
> 
> Handlebar height will therefore be the same between the 2 bikes if using the same stem, bar and spacers.


Having reviewed the figures, the differences:

- seat tube length down 3mm (0.5%)
- Front-Center up 6mm (1%)
- Wheelbase down 5mm (0.5%)
- Front-Center	down 6mm (1%)
- Wheelbase down 5mm (0.5%)
- Stand-Over Height up 6mm (1.1%)

These differences are small and, for me, need to be viewed in conjunction with a shorter stem and narrower bars. However, the overall trend doesn't seem to match the changes in frame - e.g. I'd have thought a shorter wheelbase would make it a twitchier, sharper handling bike but the opposite has been the case on the same tyres and wheels.

At this point, I'd have to say that an expert from Mclaren or Specialized could probably notate a stiffness/geometry/physiology/mental attitude paradigm and reveal endless graphs/formulae/tables. He or she could then definitively describe how the Venge makes me feel it has a more planted and less nervous than my Tarmac and its set up. I would be none the wiser.


----------



## izza

young-nyc said:


> it's going to be a long wait!
> but it's going to be my early christmas gift! =) woohoo!
> slowly but surely, i'll be upgrading the components :thumbsup:


According to this you could get the next upgrade (tyres) already thrown in.FEATURES: BEING THERE: SPECIALIZED PRESS LAUNCH, PART 3


I would appreciate any feedback if you have the 24c's on your bike.


----------



## young-nyc

izza,
unfortunately the 2013 Venge that I want will come with:
Specialized Turbo Elite, BlackBelt, 100TPI, aramid bead, 700x23c 
i guess the quickest upgrade will be the new tires 

reading that it has lower rolling resistance than tubular wow!
definitely worth a look for sure.




izza said:


> According to this you could get the next upgrade (tyres) already thrown in.FEATURES: BEING THERE: SPECIALIZED PRESS LAUNCH, PART 3
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback if you have the 24c's on your bike.


----------



## bartlet013

wow some really good looking bikes in here guys!!


----------



## Lee Brady

ditto, some very good looking bikes


----------



## pvrider310

What size is that Venge? I'm 6ft and am looking at the Venge. Judging by the stem angle..looks like you could've gone a size smaller?


----------



## izza

pvrider310 said:


> What size is that Venge? I'm 6ft and am looking at the Venge. Judging by the stem angle..looks like you could've gone a size smaller?


Mine is a 58cm. Stem is 110mm.

I am 6' 2" and have a 34" inside leg.


----------



## dcorn

pvrider310 said:


> Judging by the stem angle..looks like you could've gone a size smaller?


That makes no sense at all.


Try a 56cm.


----------



## pvrider310

I too am torn between a S Works Tarmacl or Venge...does anyone know what the frame weight difference actually is? I don't know why Specialized doesn't publish this...


----------



## izza

pvrider310 said:


> I too am torn between a S Works Tarmacl or Venge...does anyone know what the frame weight difference actually is? I don't know why Specialized doesn't publish this...


I switched all my mechanical parts over from one frame to the other and the difference once all made up was in the region of 150g.


----------



## psalm116

Chief Dave,

Do they call you chief because you work on the Fire or police dept?


----------



## chiefDave

Neither, newly retired US Army senior chief warrant officer. Been working hard in retirement... riding! Last weekend end of a charity ride. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## psalm116

chiefDave said:


> Neither, newly retired US Army senior chief warrant officer. Been working hard in retirement... riding! Last weekend end of a charity ride. Thanks!
> Dave



Thank you for your service!

Last month I was able to buy a SRAM Red Venge and I love it. I post a pic on the last page of the "Post your photo thread (Venge)"


----------



## chiefDave

My pleasure.

CG on your venge great bikes! I love SRAM and have red on both my road bikes and love it. 
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## psalm116

chiefDave said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> CG on your venge great bikes! I love SRAM and have red on both my road bikes and love it.
> Thanks!
> Dave


Here's a photo. I guess not a popular color here on the forum.

I've been getting great feeback on the changes I should make from bernithebiker.


----------



## AvantDale

Nice ride Chief! Looks like it fits you like a glove.


----------



## chiefDave

Looks great man! I did not like that paint when I saw it on line, but IMO, it looks great in person. Great frame when you see it live, no mater what paint. Reminds me of the C6 Z06... hated it untill I got up slose to one, and wow very sexy. CG man!
Dave


----------



## Merc

psalm116 said:


> Here's a photo. I guess not a popular color here on the forum.
> 
> I've been getting great feeback on the changes I should make from bernithebiker.


I like the color scheme. Looks good.


----------



## stom

I have had my venge for a month and I agree with all the posts.


----------



## young-nyc

stom said:


> I have had my venge for a month and I agree with all the posts.


can't wait till i pick up my new Venge tomorrow.
I hope my new stem came in


----------



## FrankGold

Hi all! I'm a newbie on the site - 1st post! It's a great site and it helped me to make up my mind when I bought a new venge! It's finally built but it's pi$$in down outside so I won't get a chance to ride it today. Just one thing I notice and that is the internal brake cable is rubbing the frame when I apply my brake!!!!!Surely this isn't right? Have any of you had/have this issue? Thanks in advance.......I'll post pictures once it stops raining.

Great site.


----------



## bernithebiker

FrankGold said:


> Hi all! I'm a newbie on the site - 1st post! It's a great site and it helped me to make up my mind when I bought a new venge! It's finally built but it's pi$$in down outside so I won't get a chance to ride it today. Just one thing I notice and that is the internal brake cable is rubbing the frame when I apply my brake!!!!!Surely this isn't right? Have any of you had/have this issue? Thanks in advance.......I'll post pictures once it stops raining.
> 
> Great site.


You need to thread some rubber doughnuts onto the inner cable that's inside the frame so that the cable doesn't chatter against the carbon.

You'll need to disconnect the rear cable clamp, unscrew the cache on the top tube, and away you go.


----------



## FrankGold

bernithebiker said:


> You need to thread some rubber doughnuts onto the inner cable that's inside the frame so that the cable doesn't chatter against the carbon.
> 
> You'll need to disconnect the rear cable clamp, unscrew the cache on the top tube, and away you go.


Cheer's for that, I'll call to my LBS to see if they have any rubber doughnuts as I wasn't supplied with any when I bought thr frame set.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RRRoubaix

Great thread everyone. I find it humorous that there are so many Cervelo R3 owners who either have or are considering a Spesh Venge.
Add myself to the list. 
I have a white/blue R3, which I love. Plus I have two Roubaixs (a comp and a Pro SL). I had been considering the Tarmac before I bought the Cervelo, but now that niche is filled.
But an aero bike! That is intriguing to me...


----------



## Tupelo

I'm the opposite. I have a Roubaix and a Cervelo S5. I love riding both bikes and find myself easily putting in 80 mile rides in the S5 and not having feeling beat up. But then the Roubaix is just plain plush. The wife has a Venge, so yeah, we have all the bases covered.


----------



## RunningW

There are some awesome builds here


----------



## Botanique

BUMP! First post so bear with me....I seem to have stumbled on a group of like minded riders. I'm currently riding a Roubaix SL2 S-Works with a Dura Ace group set...since I have given up the near perpetual rain of Belgium for the near endless sunny days of Arizona, I'm getting a lot more road riding than off road and started to look for another road bike. Consideration set included the S5, Madone 7.7 and...as a dark horse, the Culprit Croz Blade. Then I walked into my Spesh shop and saw the Venge. Borrowed a test bike for a charity ride and was blown away. 

Here then is my build for the order placed yesterday.

Venge S-Works OSBB Frame in Carbon/Charcoal/Red
SRAM Red Groupo with SRAM Red Compact Crankset (50/34) 11-28 cassette
Zipp Firecrest 404 wheels, Beyond Black with Charcoal decals
Saddle is a Roanin, handlebars are S-Works Tarmac

In short...the McLaren look without the badge (and 110 grams more in weight...less than the weight of my iPhone).

I'm gearing for the Triple Bypass Ride this summer. Toughest decision? Do I sell or keep the Roubaix....?


----------



## Cni2i

Botanique said:


> BUMP! First post so bear with me....I seem to have stumbled on a group of like minded riders. I'm currently riding a Roubaix SL2 S-Works with a Dura Ace group set...since I have given up the near perpetual rain of Belgium for the near endless sunny days of Arizona, I'm getting a lot more road riding than off road and started to look for another road bike. Consideration set included the S5, Madone 7.7 and...as a dark horse, the Culprit Croz Blade. Then I walked into my Spesh shop and saw the Venge. Borrowed a test bike for a charity ride and was blown away.
> 
> Here then is my build for the order placed yesterday.
> 
> Venge S-Works OSBB Frame in Carbon/Charcoal/Red
> SRAM Red Groupo with SRAM Red Compact Crankset (50/34) 11-28 cassette
> Zipp Firecrest 404 wheels, Beyond Black with Charcoal decals
> Saddle is a Roanin, handlebars are S-Works Tarmac
> 
> In short...the McLaren look without the badge (and 110 grams more in weight...less than the weight of my iPhone).
> 
> I'm gearing for the Triple Bypass Ride this summer. Toughest decision? Do I sell or keep the Roubaix....?


Congrats!!

As for your "toughest" decision, I'd keep the Roubaix as a back-up bike....just in case. But wow, those are definitely two different bikes. What did you think of the ride quality of the Venge compared to the Roubaix. Did you feel beat up after riding the Venge....as I assume the Roubaix rode more comfortably and plush.


----------



## izza

Botanique said:


> BUMP! First post so bear with me....I seem to have stumbled on a group of like minded riders. I'm currently riding a Roubaix SL2 S-Works with a Dura Ace group set...since I have given up the near perpetual rain of Belgium for the near endless sunny days of Arizona, I'm getting a lot more road riding than off road and started to look for another road bike. Consideration set included the S5, Madone 7.7 and...as a dark horse, the Culprit Croz Blade. Then I walked into my Spesh shop and saw the Venge. Borrowed a test bike for a charity ride and was blown away.
> 
> Here then is my build for the order placed yesterday.
> 
> Venge S-Works OSBB Frame in Carbon/Charcoal/Red
> SRAM Red Groupo with SRAM Red Compact Crankset (50/34) 11-28 cassette
> Zipp Firecrest 404 wheels, Beyond Black with Charcoal decals
> Saddle is a Roanin, handlebars are S-Works Tarmac
> 
> In short...the McLaren look without the badge (and 110 grams more in weight...less than the weight of my iPhone).
> 
> I'm gearing for the Triple Bypass Ride this summer. Toughest decision? Do I sell or keep the Roubaix....?


Once you get the Venge home, you'll know shortly after whether you would ever ride the Roubaix again. 

Personally, I still love my Venge - possibly more now more as it has Ui2 and possibly even more in the future as I am trying to sort out a deal on a set of Enve 6.7's - so wouldn't touch any other bike.


----------



## Botanique

I did the test ride with a Venge Force and had no comfort issues. The seat was a Ronin and my Roubaix is fitted with an Adamo IMS Road saddle. Overall, and I admit this is more of a set up issue, I found the cockpit of the Venge more comfortable. I found myself less tempted to go to the drops all the time and when I did....man does it move! I have been warned that I am unlikely to ever want to ride the Roubaix again when I get into the Venge. I've also got a Crux Expert I don't use anymore (not doing any cyclo-X here), an S-Works Stumpy (2008) which is my go to off road bike and a Scott Ransom 10 for free ride, which I also don't do much of anymore - but it is such a pretty bike ;-)

Did my first Tough Mudder this year, and want to do more, so I can't ride all the time...

I cleaned up the Roubaix today and will sell it. Try and do the same with the Crux if only to make room as my wife now wants a "proper" road bike if her own.


----------



## izza

Botanique said:


> Try and do the same with the Crux if only to make room as my wife now wants a "proper" road bike if her own.


His and hers Venges. :17:


----------



## Botanique

izza said:


> His and hers Venges. :17:


Right...this is where I make sure to always complain about how uncomfortable riding the Venge is when I get home...


----------



## izza

Botanique said:


> Right...this is where I make sure to always complain about how uncomfortable riding the Venge is when I get home...


And that S-works is the heaviest, most unwieldy, awkward design only supplied to help guys stay fit.


----------



## Botanique

izza said:


> And that S-works is the heaviest, most unwieldy, awkward design only supplied to help guys stay fit.



May I quote you?


----------



## izza

Botanique said:


> May I quote you?


Do I get a cut on how much marital spend is reduced? Over 5% and quote away, sir!


----------



## Tupelo

Think twice about the Red Group. I absolutely love SRAM mtb stuff but the road...no bueno. Mrs. Tupelo is pulling all of her Red stuff off her Venge. I could sell you some parts for cheap. It has no more than 300 miles on it.


----------



## Merc

Tupelo said:


> Think twice about the Red Group. I absolutely love SRAM mtb stuff but the road...no bueno. Mrs. Tupelo is pulling all of her Red stuff off her Venge. I could sell you some parts for cheap. It has no more than 300 miles on it.


My S-Works SL4 has the new sram red groupo on it and I like it so far. Is here the old or new sram red?


----------



## Botanique

Tupelo said:


> Think twice about the Red Group. I absolutely love SRAM mtb stuff but the road...no bueno. Mrs. Tupelo is pulling all of her Red stuff off her Venge. I could sell you some parts for cheap. It has no more than 300 miles on it.


I have SRAM on my Cyclo-X bike and love it. Obviously, the Venge Force I rode had SRAM mech also so I have no issues with going with the Red groupo either....I frankly prefer the double tap shifting to the shifting of the Dura Ace I have now. I guess its a matter of horses for courses....


----------



## Botanique

Okay....finally got my S-Works Venge and I LOVE it! The SRAM Red Group (new one) is incredible...love the certainty of each shift - the bike itself is amazing....I just can't get enough of being on it (after playing musical saddles and figuring out that the Romin Evo was the saddle for me). The Zipp 404 Firecrest wheels are great particularly if you get a flat...which is a good thing, because the S-Works Turbo tires just kept failing and failing until I finally swapped them today for Bontrager Race Lite's Hardcase....something more fitting for our Arizona roads.

Further details - handlebar is Zipp Vuka Sprint, Lizardskin tape
Pedals are Shimano Dura Ace PD-9000
Seat is Spesh Romin Evo Expert (not shown)
I'm running an Edge 810 on an "out front" mount which is great
Crankset is SRAM Red Compact 50/34 (old guy doing the Triple Bypass Ride...)

Here's a photo of my ride. Since this was taken, I have added a Profile Design RMC with two carbon Gorilla cages to the seat - leaving just one cage on the frame so I have enough water (did I mention Arizona....).

Here's a photo of my ride:


----------



## Merc

Nice ride Botanique


----------



## Botanique

Merc said:


> Nice ride Botanique


Thanks....let me expand on that and show my two rides...(well three if you count the FJ).










Sorry about the image quality...iPhone photo with Instagram on the first day I got the bike home. Truth be told....four days later I would back into the garage with the bike on the roof. Broke a hanger and bent the chain...that was it for the bike. The Exocet (the pretty little thing under the bike) suffered a ding on the roof which thankfully was repaired at little cost. Those Zipp wheels and that frame are TOUGH! Wheel stayed true and even under close inspection, nothing to the frame. Yeah....lucky!


----------



## jsedlak

Nice Porsche, I love Porsche's OEM wheel offerings. So much better than BMW, save for the ///M rims.


----------



## jonasto

Looking for a allround bike, that also are good in the mountains. Cervelo S5 og Specialized Venge?


----------



## RRRoubaix

Botanique said:


> Okay....finally got my S-Works Venge and I LOVE it! The SRAM Red Group (new one) is incredible...love the certainty of each shift - the bike itself is amazing....I just can't get enough of being on it (after playing musical saddles and figuring out that the Romin Evo was the saddle for me). The Zipp 404 Firecrest wheels are great particularly if you get a flat...which is a good thing, because the S-Works Turbo tires just kept failing and failing until I finally swapped them today for Bontrager Race Lite's Hardcase....something more fitting for our Arizona roads.
> 
> Further details - handlebar is Zipp Vuka Sprint, Lizardskin tape
> Pedals are Shimano Dura Ace PD-9000
> Seat is Spesh Romin Evo Expert (not shown)
> I'm running an Edge 810 on an "out front" mount which is great
> Crankset is SRAM Red Compact 50/34 (old guy doing the Triple Bypass Ride...)
> 
> Here's a photo of my ride. Since this was taken, I have added a Profile Design RMC with two carbon Gorilla cages to the seat - leaving just one cage on the frame so I have enough water (did I mention Arizona....).
> 
> Here's a photo of my ride:


G'Dayum- that is just pure sex! BEAUtiful ride Botanique!


----------



## dapperdan

Just pulled the trigger on a Venge here, going from a '08 Giant TCR Advanced ISP. I sure hope I made the right choice! Been thinking Tarmac SL4 the whole way but couldn't pass up the deal. I think I will fall in love with the bike but my only worry is how she will climb, Time will of course tell but anyone have any input? Plan to have it built by this weekend and take her on a madien voyage.


----------



## dcorn

My input? I got a great deal on an SL3 S-works, eventually had it warrantied for a new SL4 S-works frame, and I still regret not buying a Venge Pro instead. 


Jsedlak says his Venge climbs like a goat. Not sure why anyone thinks it wouldn't, especially with the super light weights people are coming up with on Venge builds. Same geometry as the tarmac, which is a known awesome climber, but stiffer. Why wouldn't it go up and fast as it goes on flat?


----------



## dapperdan

Well that is good to hear, I think I definitely made the right choice. I agree with the low weights and climbing etc etc, just seems everywhere you read they tend to say go Tarmac for climbing. I'm thinking it shouldn't be to tough to be around 15lbs with a normal build and training wheels. I don't think I will be dissappointed, I would rather give a little in going up and take a little on the flats, I will update once I get it built up and put some miles on her. I hope to have it done for our shootout on Sat and then test her climbing up Mount Lemmon on sunday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## young-nyc

which Venge are you getting? and congrats! it's one sexy bike!


----------



## dapperdan

It is the 2012 project black S-Works.....getting itchy....


----------



## young-nyc

ahhh that's the one that i test rode, and it sold me!! haha...you'll love it..please do a write up once you get it.


----------



## dapperdan

I will keep everyone posted, I'm looking forward to putting some miles on her. I will post pics of the build as well.


----------



## carbonLORD

*Keep posting pics.*

I moved from Chicago to Amsterdam last May and had to take one of my two bikes with me first. I left the Venge just after building it and have been itching to ride it ever since. I get back to Chicago to grab the rest of my things and do a race and can't wait to finally get to use it. Been pacifying myself by watching the Giro, TOC and reading Venge posts on RBR. Keep posting pics. Cheers.

<img src=https://carbonlord.com/VENGE_.jpg>


----------



## dapperdan

Stayed up way to late getting her built up for the madien ride. Climbed up Mt Lemmon 30+ miles and have to say I Like!! First impressions would be plenty stiff, definitely more then my 2008 TCR 0 ISP, totally different handling while descending, this thing is smooth and on rails. I tried different lines, bad lines, perfect lines etc on the way down, and I had no issues bringing it back each time. It was amazing sticking it in corners so much easier then my Giant, nothing wrong at all with my Giant and I love ripping descents with it but this was simply different. Not sure if any one else can relate but those are my initial thoughts. I will give more feedback as the milage increases......Still have to dial in the stem hence it being cut a smidge long right now, playing with stem lenght etc still. Think it weighs in around 15.5 with older Fulcrum 1's ready to ride minus water bottles. I have some Roval Fusee SLX I can shave a bit with those and have some 38mm clinchers on the way that should bring it right around 15. I will try and get some better pictures up as this was a quick shot at the top of the climb. 



View attachment 281045


----------

